# First Light



## daftandbarmy (1 Jun 2018)

This is the story of one of the R.A.F’s youngest Spitfire pilots who fought and survived the Battle of Britain with one of the most famous fighting Squadrons in the world – the legendary 92 Squadron. 

Geoffrey Wellum survived because he became the best at what he did – flying a Spitfire and stopping the enemy - but the price was high... 'Boy' Wellum lost his youth in the most violent and immediate way possible, living a lifetime by the age of 19. 

Rarely does a young man’s rite of passage mean as much to so many. In July 1940 as the Battle raged in the skies above, a kid, fresh out of school, with a dream to fly, walked into the world of ‘the few’ during a defining moment in World History and the turning point of the Second World War.

https://vimeo.com/45585260


----------



## mrmostlikely (1 Jun 2018)

I have always been fascinated by the Spitfire ever since reading Paul Brickhill's Douglas Bader biography, Reach for the Sky. I will watch this one with great interest. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrmostlikely (26 Jul 2018)

> The youngest Spitfire pilot to fly in the Battle of Britain during World War Two has died.



https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-44895703


----------

